# ECF Game 2: Heat @ Bulls (5/18 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Wednesday, May 18, 2011 | 8:30 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## BlackNRed

seems like suddenly nobody gives us a chance in this series.


----------



## James Worthy

Heated said:


> seems like suddenly nobody gives us a chance in this series.


Yeah, i noticed that too...BUT...you gotta give the Bulls their respect. I never thought they would make it this far especially with Keith Bogans as a starting guard...lol...crazy..60 WINS?!!?

Anyhow, Heat better man up! They better hit the boards harder, defend the Bulls bench players tougher and Wade/Lebron better play out of their minds or else....:jr:

Spo should bring more height in ( Big Z, Dampier)...BUT...they slow as hell. That would be murder on pick and rolls...Rose would have a field day...


----------



## UD40

I have a good feeling about tonight. It'll be a much closer game than game 1, but we'll get the win.

We better, or ****ing ESPN will go ape **** calling getting Lebron and Bosh a failure, Spo needs to be fired, etc. etc. It'll be November in May.


----------



## Job

You Heat fans are over reacting.
The Heat are a really good team, lost only four more games than the Bulls. Even if the Heat lose tonight they can still win the series.


----------



## UD40

We know. Just don't tell ESPN that.


----------



## sknydave

I'm looking for LeBron and Wade to come out spitting fire tonight


----------



## BigWill33176

Biggest game of the season...


:twoguns: 
:twoguns:


Thats Wade and Lebron tonight


----------



## IbizaXL

Will they stop forcing bad shots and take what the defense gives them?(you know, like actually dishing out the ball when you got 2-3 defenders on you?) or will they continue playing iso's all game long? only game 2 will tell.


----------



## IbizaXL

if we lose this game. its over.


----------



## Smithian

Play defense with some energy damnit.

:flay:

I just wish we had a quick, hustling PG on the bench who could play good defense, give us some boards, and be a guy who has both the ability and history of dueling with Derrick Rose. I wish one of those guys existed since I'm sure the Heat could use him.... I can only dream.


----------



## Wade County

Not very subtle, Smithi 

Need a big game tonight. Bulls are a tough team and we dont really matchup well with them. 

Steal this and its our series to lose, really. Lose it - and our job of holding homecourt adds extra pressure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gotta rebound better. Simple to say, harder to do. Im sure that was the main focus the past couple of days. Also, Deng cannot outperform Lebron.


----------



## -33-

Since last game's lineups worked, the same 3 guys will be wearing suits:

Big Z
Dampier
Pittman

*sigh*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The 3 tallest players on the team, coincidentally.


----------



## Wade County

Lame. Big Z can hit the offensive boards atleast.


----------



## Wade County

OT - Im home from my trip and watching Game 2 live 

Im friggin nervous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice pass by Bibby


----------



## Wade County

Bosh bang!


----------



## Wade County

God dammit, rebounds already suck


----------



## Wade2Bosh

2 offensive rebounds in a row for the Bulls..


----------



## Wade County

Great cut by Bron


----------



## Wade County

Rebound. ****!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another offensive rebound...


----------



## Wade County

Joel is much better off the bench. Damp or Magloire or Z should be starting.


----------



## nickrock23

deng runs into noah and lebron gets called for a foul... not a good sign !!


----------



## Wade County

Rebound


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another offensive rebound leads to a 3. Like a broken ****ing record...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Where was the Bibby that shot close to 50% from 3 during the regular season?

And another offensive rebound for the Bulls..


----------



## Wade County

So frustrating


----------



## Wade County

What The ****!!!


----------



## Wade County

This is so so so so pathetic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The rebounding is worse now than in game 1. Unbelievable..


----------



## PoetLaureate

Better off just letting them score on the first possession


----------



## Wade County

How can we be so so bad at rebounding. How?

This is worse than I feared.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice ups by Jamaal on the dunk. Shocked.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade County said:


> How can we be so so bad at rebounding. How?
> 
> This is worse than I feared.


Our starting center has a defensive rebound rate of 10.6%. Rose already has 3 offensive rebounds as well, but that is just unfair to try and ask Bibby to outjump him. Put Wade or Lebron on Rose. Remind me again why Z and Damp are inactive?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

great screen by Jamaal to open up the lane for Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bulls now 2-16 from the field. If we could just rebound..


----------



## sknydave

Big Cat!


----------



## nickrock23

PoetLaureate said:


> Better off just letting them score on the first possession


lolol... we need haslem in there


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD gets early minutes.


----------



## sknydave

wow


----------



## nickrock23

Come On Ud !!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

Put Miller in too. Put people who can ****ing rebound and don't take them out


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD gets a rebound then gets stripped going back up (like always), and follows that up by drawing a charge. Like he never left..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Man it feels good to see UD on teh court


----------



## sknydave

What is with the experiments? Bring on the lineup that locked down the damn Celtics


----------



## nickrock23

PoetLaureate said:


> Put Miller in too. Put people who can ****ing rebound and don't take them out


wtf did he take out UD? he got the first offensive rebound i've seen all series plus he drew a charge


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smaller than ever now with UD at C and JJ at the 4. Just what we need when rebounding is an issue.


----------



## Wade County

This has turned to ****


----------



## PoetLaureate

why is udonis playing center why why why how can you defend this ****ing coach why how what the hell omg


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another new lineup with Juwan and UD in the frontcourt.


----------



## nickrock23

spo thinks Wade has 2 fouls.


----------



## Wade County

Theyre dunking all over us. This is embarassing.


----------



## Wade County

Kill someone, Riles.


----------



## Wade County

Manbearpig


----------



## Wade County

Oh **** off Deng.


----------



## Wade County

I wanna punch something so hard right now


----------



## UD40

It's going to be one of those games, fellas.


----------



## sknydave

Is there anything that isn't going to go the Bulls' way ?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Of course that goes in..

26-19 after 1


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wade has two kryptonites going against him now; playing in chicago, and going against a defender with quick hands. Wade has always struggled against those


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Game 2 of the ECF and we're seeing lineups that we havent seen all season. That's not exactly confidence building..


----------



## Wade County

**** Rio, learn to handle the ball...


----------



## Wade County

Wow, great offense guys


----------



## sknydave

lol.. A shot 6 feet behind the 3 point line from Miller.. That's what it's come to


----------



## sknydave

Time for Wade and LeBron to just relentlessly attack the basket. Seriously. It's time for 2006 Finals offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

big 3 by Lebron


----------



## Wade County

Wow Bron, bailed!


----------



## Wade County

Great postmove by LBJ


----------



## sknydave

Start getting the ball to the stars in places they can score. WHAT A CONCEPT


----------



## PoetLaureate

At times like this it would be nice to have a coach that said something other than weather the storm


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PoetLaureate said:


> At times like this it would be nice to have a coach that said something other than weather the storm


Good you bring this up because after two and a half rounds of listening to these Inside tracks that TNT does, its amazing hearing the difference between Spo's and Collins, Rivvers and now Thibs.


----------



## sknydave

Haslem supplying some much needed defense and rebounding. 

Thank you UD.

Sincerely,

Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD's been rebounding at least.


----------



## Wade County

HAVE to make them pay at the line, 8 mins of free throws.


----------



## nickrock23

i think haslem has already outrebounded our whole team for the series


----------



## PoetLaureate

IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman 
OK, now they're playing Udonis Haslem and Juwan Howard. Really? This took two days of plotting. Or is the lotto machine generating lineups?


----------



## Wade County

Even Ira sees the ridiculousness of this. Id rather Z 1,000 x more than Juwan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice pass by UD to Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Ud2cb


----------



## sknydave

A guy who hasn't played in 69 games and a guy who hasn't been relevant in 6 years lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron2Wade


----------



## Wade County

Wow!


----------



## Wade County

Wade, nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh

All these problems we're having (Kerr and Reggie wont let you forget about them) and its a tie game.


----------



## Wade County

Rio's nice looks so turrrrable.

Wish Bibby would come back to hitting thres.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I've been watching the whole game on mute suckers


----------



## nickrock23

what I love most is that Boozer can't bully UD, he looks like his confidence is down, Boozer normally takes that shot.. he's such a punk i can't stand him


----------



## Wade County

Wade getting hot


----------



## Wade County

**** sake.

Korver is everything Miller should hgave been, for less than half the priuce.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

bosh having one of those games again where he cant hold onto the ball.


----------



## nickrock23

dude why didn't Lebron take that shot?? come on, he has to be aware of the shot clock.


----------



## sknydave

All things considered, things could be much worse..


----------



## Wade County

Right now, we are Wade...James...and nobody


----------



## Rather Unique

PoetLaureate said:


> I've been watching the whole game on mute suckers


Smart man.

For all the rebounding wah wah wah they been talking, it's 14-15. Yet what really is killing us this game is 9 turnovers in a half!


----------



## Wade County

Bibby lives!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bibby 33333

Finally, one of the Mike's hits a 3.


----------



## sknydave

Box Out 

for the love of god BOX OUT


----------



## Wade County

Wade that was sexy as ****


----------



## Wade County

Bibby no lkonger lives


----------



## Wade County

This is stressful


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****, Bibby. WTF has happened to the guy who shot near 50% from 3 in the regular season for us?

Wade got bailed out on that one.


----------



## nickrock23

it's amazing between reggie and kerr we haven't gotten one bad call against us. jeez. chicago is soft man, i am telling you if we get any sort of lead they are gonna choke. haslem already broke boozer, he's missed like 3 point blank shots, made poor decisions ever since he came in and manhandled him. as long as wade n lebron stay out of foul trouble and stay aggressive we'll have a shot at stealing this one


----------



## Wade County

Dammit Rose


----------



## Wade County

That was a bad shot Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

It had been a while since the Bulls had an offensive rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice drive by Lebron


----------



## Wade County

Phew, we lead...how!?


----------



## sknydave

Free Throws


----------



## Wade2Bosh

48-46 at the half

Up 2 when we were playing worse than the Washington Generals if you were listening to Kerr and Reggie...


----------



## nickrock23

mentally it's huge we went into locker room with a lead. gotta be getting into the bulls heads now


----------



## PoetLaureate

Leading by 2 and I couldn't feel any more hopeless about our chances


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nickrock23 said:


> mentally it's huge we went into locker room with a lead. gotta be getting into the bulls heads now


I dont know about that. Just look back at the last 5 games against the Bulls this season. Its been like this at the half in all of them. Then we get blitzed int he 3rd and cant score in the 4th. 


Wow, the Kobe thing really shook up the NBA. Did you all see that PSA about the word "Gay"?


----------



## myst

Wade2Bosh said:


> I dont know about that. Just look back at the last 5 games against the Bulls this season. Its been like this at the half in all of them. Then we get blitzed int he 3rd and cant score in the 4th.
> 
> 
> Wow, the Kobe thing really shook up the NBA. Did you all see that PSA about the word "Gay"?


It's also probably because the Suns executive came out, and there were a few Suns players in the ad.


----------



## nickrock23

Wade2Bosh said:


> I dont know about that. Just look back at the last 5 games against the Bulls this season. Its been like this at the half in all of them. Then we get blitzed int he 3rd and cant score in the 4th.
> 
> 
> Wow, the Kobe thing really shook up the NBA. Did you all see that PSA about the word "Gay"?


true about regular season but playoffs more on the line. i trust in wade in these moments. everyone on TNT says it's a fluke, we should be up more.. no one is giving us credit not kenny, chris or chuck let's be honest they all hate this team, i am going to stay positive..


----------



## Wade County

Did I miss something? Whats the Kobe thing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rebounding got better when Joel went to the bench. Joel's been great so far in this postseason, but his strength (shot blocking) is almost a weakness in this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

myst said:


> It's also probably because the Suns executive came out, and there were a few Suns players in the ad.


Oh yeah. Good point.


----------



## -33-

Both teams have:

14 fouls, 14 FTA, 20 rebounds

Miami shooting 52%, Chicago 38%. 
Miami 9 turnovers vs. 4 for Chicago
Chicago +5 offensive rebounds
Chicago +3 pts. from behind the arc

We should be up by more than 2 pts


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Did I miss something? Whats the Kobe thing?


Remember what he called the ref a few weeks ago and was fined $100,000?


----------



## Wade County

Oh yeah - the "F" word


----------



## Wade County

HAVEW to hit that bosh


----------



## -33-

We've lost EVERY 3rd quarter against the Bulls this season

This is a HUGE quarter for us


----------



## Wade County

Offense looks poor. Joel needs to sit, im sorry, but this is not a Joel type of series.


----------



## Wade County

Our rebounding sucks with Joel in. We need a bigger body out there.


----------



## Wade County

LOL Bron, what the


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, missed both free throws but then gets the rebound and hits a J. Got lucky there.


----------



## Wade County

Wade that was awesaome


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, a great sequence of rebounding from the Heat on both ends of the floor. About time.


----------



## nickrock23

maybe chalmers comes in and gets hot , like 5 threes in a row ????


----------



## Wade County

Maybe we've finally realised the level of activity needed to compete with this team on the glass.

Still would feel better having a 7 footer out there to keep Noah away from the boards...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How did LEbron not get that rebound?


----------



## Wade County

Phew, Bosh!


----------



## Wade County

DAMMIT, Shouldve been an and 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh

damn, how did Lebron miss that and1 ?


----------



## Wade County

Oh, Lebron....


----------



## nickrock23

yo lebron make a goddamn free throw


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hit your free throws, Bron..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Joel beaten again on a rebound...


----------



## sknydave

These O-rebounds are keeping them in the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bibby just cant find his shot..


----------



## Wade County

Wow. We have turned to absolute ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD! and1!

great block on one end and the and1 on the other.


----------



## Wade County

Haslem!!!!!!!


----------



## nickrock23

no one even layed a finger on rose .. ay


----------



## Wade County

That was ****ing massive.


----------



## Rather Unique

Uuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Wade2Bosh

and1 by Lebron!

That was beautiful


----------



## Wade County

Lbj Yes!!


----------



## Wade County

Wade!!

THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!

**** YEAH


----------



## nickrock23

i just watched that haslem sequence on DVR like 10 times in a row . i am getting choked up lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

eurostep by Wade for the layup. Great 8-0 run within about a minute.


----------



## -33-

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## sknydave

Yessssssssssssss


----------



## nickrock23

lebron and ONE!!!!! whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... i am a bit behind with DVR


----------



## Wade County

I love that Kerr was like "Oh, UD doesnt have his timing" then the next play down the court he serves up probably the biggest facial he's ever done :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate

please hold on to this please please


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nickrock23 said:


> lebron and ONE!!!!! whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... i am a bit behind with DVR


:laugh:


----------



## nickrock23

kerr and miller should be fired. they are literally silent during this incredible display of miami heat basketball


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD again!


----------



## Wade County

Udonis!!!!!


----------



## -33-

Hasssssssssssssssssssslem On Mvp!


----------



## Rather Unique

Can't Remember The Last Time U Was Dunking Like This I ****ing Love It!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

lmao Udonis never dunked like this when he was healthy


----------



## Wade County

Loving UD slamming in dudes faces. LOVE IT.

UD is back and is a definite X Factor in this series now that Spo's gonna have confidence in him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Must have added some springs to his feet during the surgery :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Rose travel there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

These damn rebounds continue to give Chicago 2nd life.


----------



## Wade County

UD. Delicious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What a flop.


----------



## Wade County

GTFO Asik, moving screen!!


----------



## Wade County

Oh Lebron....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron again settles for a long 3 when a big is switched onto him...

This lineup cannot score.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Take Asik off the dribble Lebron what the **** is wrong with you


----------



## Wade County

The end of this quarter could be a big problem. We've ended this horribly. This shoudl be a 9-10pt lead.


----------



## Wade County

Udonis


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ud again!

71-65 after 3


----------



## Wade County

UD...what a quarter. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I dont even wanna think about where we'd be right now without UD out there..


----------



## -33-

Welcome back Udonis!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78hT0H8nt_E


----------



## Wade County

Wade, Bosh, Lebron and UD need to play almost the entire final 12 here. We need this game.


----------



## myst

Can I get an INTANGIBLES!


----------



## nickrock23

ditto to all you guys been saying, ASIK wheres the moving screen now? bibby is a midget how he takes a giant down w/ 1 hand damn ref you suck


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Wade, Bosh, Lebron and UD need to play almost the entire final 12 here. We need this game.


Wade had his rest there close to the end of the qaurter. That should be enough. Lebron is a ****ing tank who seems to never run out of fuel. UD might need a minute or 2 of rest. But i'd keep him in to begin the 4th.


----------



## Wade County

Should we roll a Wade/Miller/James/UD/Bosh lineup?

Replace Miller with JJ if required.


----------



## Wade County

GTFO Gibson. Gah.


----------



## Wade County

What! Asik flop again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Asik is a big ass flopper


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller2UD

nice pass


----------



## Wade County

Mm2ud


----------



## Wade County

oh Bosh....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just one of those games for Bosh that he has about once a week. bad hands, footwork, J wont fall, etc.


----------



## -33-

D-rose is a foul every time he drives


----------



## nickrock23

what kind of sacks do these refs have to allow this big scrub to change the game with ridiculous flops


----------



## Wade County

Charge!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Foul on UD?!


----------



## Wade County

We need buckets


----------



## Wade County

How is that off Wade!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Clearly off of ASIK!


----------



## Wade County

Damn, UD.


----------



## nickrock23

holy goldtend, how did they miss that one?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Clear offensive goal tending. Two horrendous calls in a row against the Heat.


----------



## Wade County

Bulls getting all the breaks here in the 4th


----------



## PoetLaureate

Offense has COMPLETELY DIED


----------



## Wade County

Its amazing how a team with Bron and Wade can put just 2pts up in the first 6 minutes of this final quarter. 2 points!

Not good enough.


----------



## nickrock23

dwyane and lbj have to drive and UD has to crash the boards, we can't be looking for him for 10 footers at this point u know he is tired. wish we couldve given him a 3-4 minute rest somewhere


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This game is definitely trending away from the Heat


----------



## Wade County

Just, nothing.l..


----------



## Wade County

Cant get buckets...


----------



## nickrock23

why isnt lebron shooting the ball? this is insane


----------



## PoetLaureate

They drew blood!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

4 mins, 30 seconds.

Winning time. Wake up.


----------



## Wade County

Wade's bleeding profously, but no foul....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 3333333333


----------



## Wade County

Bron


----------



## Wade County

That was just a huge shot by Lebron


----------



## Wade County

Bad offense, great D by Bibby!


----------



## nickrock23

one time lebronnnnn


----------



## Wade County

Lebron just massive.

MANBEARPIGGIN IT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron!

he got fouled too but they didnt call it


----------



## Wade2Bosh

All set up because of the great D by Bibby on that fastbreak.


----------



## Wade County

Bron doesnt get that call often actually. Dude gets hit A LOT.


----------



## Wade County

If Bosh was showing a pulse this game would be done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, in and out..


----------



## Wade County

Phew. Thought Korver had that.


----------



## Wade County

Dammit, travel


----------



## nickrock23

that wasnt even close to being a travel. this ref is sickening


----------



## Wade County

****ing gibson


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another ball that got blocked in...


----------



## Wade County

Wade got lucky. Too much iso by him right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

2 Big free throws by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great D


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lbj!!


----------



## Wade County

Bron!


----------



## nickrock23

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade with the block!


----------



## nickrock23

one more stop and its a tie series fellaz


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lbj!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Manbearpig!!!!!


----------



## nickrock23

game set match fellaz


----------



## UD40

L-E-B-R-O-N. Clutch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Manbearpig is now clutch as hell mg:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gotta love this D tonight.


----------



## sknydave

Haslem is officially back. YES


----------



## Wade County

WOOOO!!! Heat win!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat win!

**** you to all the doubters! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good to see Mickey at the game.


----------



## UD40

Wade2Bosh said:


> Gotta love this D tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^ :laugh:

Lebron did this with a cold as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Did you feel that you took control of the series today?

Lebron- No, it just started.

Great answer.


----------



## Wade County

This series is gonna be tough. So glad we managed to tie it up. I feel slightly confident in that our horrendous offense is a little better than their horrendous offense, so that gives us a chance.

If UD can bring that spark and we can get SOMETHING from Bibby/Chalmers/Miller, we know that Wade and Lebron will do their thing and thats what we need.


----------



## BlackNRed

Somebody needs to get a gif of those Posters by UD.


----------



## nickrock23

unfortunately , according to TNT, we did nothing right, chicago was simply a "step slower". it had nothing to do with the ass whoopin we put on them , they folded like little girls, noah and boozer, those guys were hiding in a corner the whole 4th qtr


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miami outrebounded the Bulls on the night. Who would have guessed that after that 1st quarter tonight?


----------



## MarioChalmers

There are days when I still have to remind myself the best basketball player in the world plays for my team; and there are days like today.


----------



## PoetLaureate

With UD back we finally have an NBA caliber player off the bench. Mike Miller it's your turn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spo just used Intangibles TWICE in the same sentence when describing UD. 

Its now official...UD IS BACK!


----------



## -33-

Coach Fiorentino's head exploded a few seconds ago....Mr. Intangable!


----------



## BlackNRed




----------



## Wade County

To be fair, I thought Miller was alright tonight. Didnt do much offensively as usual, but he rebounded, made a few nice passes and hustled. At this stage that's all I expect from him. Would be good to see him hit a few treys though...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, his rebounding was very important. If JJ isnt giving us 3's, then Miller's rebounding makes him a better option for this series.

UD took Bosh's place at the podium tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I did see that MM had 7 rebounds in the box score. I'm satisfied with that. Bosh had a quiet game on offense but +22 in 42 minutes and his defense was solid as usual. The Wade/Miller/Lebron/Bosh combo with either UD or Joel put the Bulls on absolute lockdown.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, Bosh was +22 and UD was -11. Reason number 1 why the +/- stat isnt always reliable.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, Bosh was +22 and UD was -11. Reason number 1 why the +/- stat isnt always reliable.


Agreed. Only reason I brought it up was because Bosh had 42 minutes. When you play the majority of the game and have such a high +/- you can't really be a negative out there. 

I'm just doing my part to defend Bosh's honor since he gets way too much flak for anything that goes wrong with the Heat and never any credit for all the good he does.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Oh, I didnt post that to take a shot at Bosh. Just to highlight how crazy that stat was since everyone who watched that game knows how big an impact UD had.


----------



## Ben

It was fantastic to wake up and watch the highlights that I'd missed and see Udonis dunking on people. We've missed you big guy!


----------



## James Worthy

nickrock23 said:


> unfortunately , according to TNT, we did nothing right, chicago was simply a "step slower". it had nothing to do with the ass whoopin we put on them , they folded like little girls, noah and boozer, those guys were hiding in a corner the whole 4th qtr


I didn't see the TNT crew say this but i'm not surprised by that kind of commentary. Since Game One, you would think the games were being hosted by and for the Bulls audience. Everything the Bulls do is praised lol.

Jeez, its like watching a Celtics game with commentary from that annoying *******, Tommy Heinsohn.

In Game one, nobody was commenting about bad calls against the Heat but in Game 2 , 'the calls against the Bulls are just terrible.'

I hate biased commentary. Just call the game without bias and let it go down.

People just hate the Heat cause they're young , talented, get all the press and the attention. And sooner or later, they will be hard 2 stop. Even if they dont win this year, down the road, they wont have much competition with folks like Kobe, Garnett and them getting older.

Great game for the Heat, if they keep focusing on rebounding and defense, they can beat the Bulls.

Once you lock down Rose and Deng and stop guys like Korver and Brewer getting open 3's, the Bulls cant win.


----------



## UD40

You know you had a big game when right before ESPN goes to break, they do a segway of the game and mention you, and NOT D. Wade or Lebron!


----------



## sMaK

I think that's going to be our crunch time lineup from now on.. Wade-Miller-James-Haslem-Bosh

Exactly how it was supposed to be when the season started


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^about time we finally saw that lineup. Just took until the ECF.


----------



## nickrock23

James Worthy said:


> I didn't see the TNT crew say this but i'm not surprised by that kind of commentary. Since Game One, you would think the games were being hosted by and for the Bulls audience. Everything the Bulls do is praised lol.
> 
> Jeez, its like watching a Celtics game with commentary from that annoying *******, Tommy Heinsohn.
> 
> In Game one, nobody was commenting about bad calls against the Heat but in Game 2 , 'the calls against the Bulls are just terrible.'
> 
> I hate biased commentary. Just call the game without bias and let it go down.
> 
> People just hate the Heat cause they're young , talented, get all the press and the attention. And sooner or later, they will be hard 2 stop. Even if they dont win this year, down the road, they wont have much competition with folks like Kobe, Garnett and them getting older.
> 
> Great game for the Heat, if they keep focusing on rebounding and defense, they can beat the Bulls.
> 
> Once you lock down Rose and Deng and stop guys like Korver and Brewer getting open 3's, the Bulls cant win.


I agree totally bro. In Game 1 I was saying "why aren't they showing any replays when the Heat are called for fouls?". They would only show replays on Bulls fouls and then say "I don't agree with that call" or "It could've gone either way". 

It's understandable with Kerr - he's a Arizona guy but a Chicago guy too. He was vocal about the 75 win predictions last summer - he is proud and defensive when it comes to his 1996 Bulls team. But why put him on this game? Are they going to put Fratello or Van Gundy who have Miami ties for games 3 and 4?

Let's not forget about Kenny, Chuck and Chris, who I all like a lot, all picked the Bulls to win and hate admitting when they are wrong especially Charles. Ernie asked him if it was anything "special" Miami did last night, and Charles said flat out "NO". Chicago just stunk basically. 

So it's almost everyone who has a reason to hate Miami - the people with rings feel a threat to their legacy, and the people who don't have rings, like Miller and Charles feel like it's unfair they never had a superstar like Wade or LBJ to play with. 

Steve Smith and Greg Anthony had a totally different outlook on the NBA channel post game show. Anthony is great friends with Keith Askins and Smith is a former Heat player. So there ya go, but this hatred on every message board, all over TNT and ESPN, it gets so annoying. Peace


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Reggie I do not like, Kerr I think is a great great commentator.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

But who is extremely annoying is Gibson, he cheers after EVERY shot he makes. He even cheered like crazy when Bosh traveled, he looked at bosh and started cheering in Bosh's face and nodding his head. I cant stand him


----------



## futuristxen

Gibson won't be doing that in Miami, haha. Haslem's turn!


----------



## Adam

Michael Wilbon was on with Le Batard the other day and he talked about how much better the Bulls are, blah blah, and how Taj Gibson is better than anything we have and he is a free agent and the Heat should be taking a look at Taj Gibson. After hearing that, doesn't that make what Haslem did so much sweeter? Not only did Wilbon slight him as a contributor for this series but he implied that Haslem is a worse player than Gibson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The home crowd is gonna explode when UD checks in for game 3. Should be a nice boost, if needed.


----------



## BlackNRed




----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD is on with Lebatard right now..


----------



## UD40

Adam said:


> Michael Wilbon was on with Le Batard the other day and he talked about how much better the Bulls are, blah blah, and how Taj Gibson is better than anything we have and he is a free agent and the Heat should be taking a look at Taj Gibson. After hearing that, doesn't that make what Haslem did so much sweeter? Not only did Wilbon slight him as a contributor for this series but he implied that Haslem is a worse player than Gibson.


For what it's worth, Wilbon owns up to the fact that he's a Bulls homer at the start of any debate regarding the Bulls. I like Wilbon, he admits it, then you just have fools like Skip Bayless and Tommy Heinsohn (worst...announcer...EVER) who are just blind homers who only see it one way and that's their way.


----------



## futuristxen

Adam said:


> Michael Wilbon was on with Le Batard the other day and he talked about how much better the Bulls are, blah blah, and how Taj Gibson is better than anything we have and he is a free agent and the Heat should be taking a look at Taj Gibson. After hearing that, doesn't that make what Haslem did so much sweeter? Not only did Wilbon slight him as a contributor for this series but he implied that Haslem is a worse player than Gibson.


The worst thing is that I haven't found anywhere where Gibson is a free agent. Isn't he a second year player? He'd be a RFA at best, no?


----------



## Adam

futuristxen said:


> The worst thing is that I haven't found anywhere where Gibson is a free agent. Isn't he a second year player? He'd be a RFA at best, no?


I just listened to it again and he talks about how stupid Miami was to go small because Chicago has Taj Gibson who is better at rebounding and doing those big man things than anybody Miami has. He goes on to say that if Miami is serious about winning a championship next year they should look at Taj Gibson and try to find a player like that.

So he actually said Miami should sign a free agent Taj Gibson redux and not actually Taj Gibson but he is still slighting Udonis Haslem who he knows is a member of this team going into the future. He still underestimated Haslem for this series which was a mistake but I think acting like Haslem in the future can't provide what Taj Gibson does was the big dumbass mistake.


----------



## futuristxen

Adam said:


> I just listened to it again and he talks about how stupid Miami was to go small because Chicago has Taj Gibson who is better at rebounding and doing those big man things than anybody Miami has. He goes on to say that if Miami is serious about winning a championship next year they should look at Taj Gibson and try to find a player like that.
> 
> So he actually said Miami should sign a free agent Taj Gibson redux and not actually Taj Gibson but he is still slighting Udonis Haslem who he knows is a member of this team going into the future. He still underestimated Haslem for this series which was a mistake but I think acting like Haslem in the future can't provide what Taj Gibson does was the big dumbass mistake.


Yeah Haslem does everything Gibson does, but better and with more experience.


----------



## sknydave

Haslem is a championship-level role player. There is a reason a lot of us were adamant about keeping him when there were plenty of people calling for him to be traded when Beasley was drafted


----------



## futuristxen

The funny thing is he might be better than Bosh at what Bosh is supposed to do for this team.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Bease or UD?

If you are talking about UD, he is a lot better than Bosh when it comes to D and Rebounding but not offensively. Bosh is a cog of our offense.

I also wish that Bosh would be better on D and Rebounding but heh...


----------



## futuristxen

The thing I will say is that Bosh has played more defense this year than he has his whole career. If he can keep improving on that end, with his speed and athleticism, he could be a mini-KG for our defense. His defensive rebounding seems to have gotten better as the season has progressed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, Bosh is pretty bad at the rim on D, but his pick and roll D is very good.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Good point ^.

The thing I still don't understand is that Bosh played amazing D in the olympics, I expected him to be playing that type of D but that Bosh never showed up this year and by the way things are going, I don't expect to ever see that Bosh again either. :/


----------



## Smithian

UD's dunk on Bogans was the tits....


----------



## futuristxen

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, Bosh is pretty bad at the rim on D, but his pick and roll D is very good.


Seems like it's better in the playoffs though. I don't know if that's just how it seems or not though. Just seems he's been getting more blocks in the playoffs.


----------

